# MUD TRUCKS!!!



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lets see them ya got to have a back up incase the 4wheelers break:lmao:



I got a 02 s-10 zr2 right now on 1tons 5.13's and lockers f/r 39.5 boggers front is 4linked rear is leaf sprung truck is gutted and linex sprayed inside and out.. Im tearing it back down now and going 5tons with some 63" v treads just finished building the motor it's a sbc bowtie block 14-1 comp around 650-700hp with a th400 and 4500 stall converter


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

few more


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

91 Toyota pickup, 12" lift, rear spool with 5.71 gears, 38.5 boggers.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

land cruiser, 650hp sbc, 42" swampers, full hydraulic steering, Line-X inside and out. Nothing to special but fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

:haha: N I C E cruiser


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

toyota looks good always liked the smaller trucks lifted up and that land cruiser looks badass but would look better with boggers instead of tsls lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> toyota looks good always liked the smaller trucks lifted up and that land cruiser looks badass but would look better with boggers instead of tsls lol


Originally had 44" boggers. They rubbed the frame when I turned and didn't want to buy new wheels. Plus it was hard enough to get in with the 12" lift lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya mines a pain to get into now i could only imagine when i get 5tons and 63's cuz im only 5'7 to so that dont help im gonna have to carry a ladder around or use the brute as a step lol


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just outta curriosity where are you getting the 5 tons? Dana 60s, 70s and rockwells in good condition can be a pain to find much less 5 tons.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

trucksgonewild website on there forums theres always someone with a set or 2 most run 2.5's to save weight but with my driving habits i aint worried about weight as much just want it to hold up without dropping a fortune into the axles like built 2.5's


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

****, that's crazy. I got a buddy around here that just lifted his 2001 f250 7.3. He put 30 inches of lift with some 52" michelins. Idk if yall are familiar with Big red 1 out of Texas that's sitting on 54" boggers but it sits about that high. I'll get a picture to post up.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here she is.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

southernbrute750 said:


> Here she is.


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's a lot more finished now. He's got I think 46" travel fox shocks from and rear now. He's just gotta put exhaust on it put the interior back in and get a front drive shaft made.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

southernbrute750 said:


> Here she is.


 
nice truck wish i had a shop that big lol


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol yeah he's starting his own suspension company down here.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

cool deal good luck


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

91 k5 blazer restored has 4.88 gears with detroit lockers front and rear and sittin on 39.5 tsl swampers. It had a 383 stroker and a built turbo 350 trans but motor got swamped.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

thats a nice looking blazer i love the older boxed chevys


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> thats a nice looking blazer i love the older boxed chevys


Thanks, it been a work in progress for a while now. Should have cleaned it up a little bit before taking the picture.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

85 K5, 1 tons, 40's, 468 BBC, hydro assist, locker in rear


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

nathen53 said:


> Thanks, it been a work in progress for a while now. Should have cleaned it up a little bit before taking the picture.


 
no prob but its supposed to be dirty point of being a mud truck lol



thamule how many times did ya get out a look before ya got that close lol i remember the 1st time i got in my s-10 after the straight axle i stopped like 10 ft away from my lil s-10 like that because i could barley see the roof of it lol


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ specs? nice looking truck though


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I backed the S-10 up to it!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

My new play toy I just got. Took it out for the first time Saturday. Has 12" of lift on 44s. 390 ci motor with c6 auto tranny. Running gear is little just a 9" rear and stock Dana 44 front. Nothing special right now but a good play around truck. I have big plans for it.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good dude!


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is my daily driver. Im not scared to put her in the mud. The specs are:
2010 Laramie Mega Cab Cummins 6.7L, H&S Intake manifold, AFE cold air intake, H&S Mini Maxx tuner, H&S 4" boost tubes, H&S EGR and Cooler delete, 5" Flo-Pro turbo back exhaust with DPF delete, 4.5" Fabtech lift, 35" Toyo MTs (Soon to be 37s), 20" KMC badlands.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont put my daily in the mud anymore cuz if it breaks i have no ride to work to make money to fix thats why i built my mud truck and got the brutes


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

southernbrute750 said:


> Here she is.


:yikes:daaaamn! you need scaffolding to work under the hood of that thing. I can clearly picture myself climbing up into the cab w my muddy or wet boots and waking up underneath :thinking: w a concussion. very:rockn: nice truck!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Trucks like these always put a huge smile on my face. It's at the point where the kids say "hey mom, there's one for you!" 

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry for the upside down pic dont know what happened their... but here it is 09 titan, 6 inch procomp lift, 35 inch truxus m/t, and yes it is my dailey driver.. o ya and its for sell for like $29,000 cause that is what i owe. $727 a month is a pian in my a**, but u pay for what u want..


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hahaha big bad wolf your right. I'll get yall some more updated pictures next time I'm over there. Belive it or not that 7.3l will still break them 52's loose off road. I think he re-geared the axels to 5.13's maybe even higher. He's still planning on going up another 8 inches. Witch will put the top of the cab at roughly 9 feet 5 inches.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

mines at 8.6 right now after im done it should be around 10 to 10.6 depending on if i go with 5tons i go might go 2.5's and build a race truck instead of just a play toy i dunno yet but 2.5s i wanna be low and light so my truck will prob be about the same height as now


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

My junk, it sits alot more since I got the brute.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

here is a couple to look at...2001 ram, tube chassis, king coilovers , 1 tons, 
looked much better with the turf tires but this is all i have on the work computer


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

here are some of my 85 yota. daily driver but will run in the mud all day and then drive home


----------



## 4x4crawlin (Jun 26, 2015)

All yall make me frickin jealous!!! I have a 79 F150 that I wanna make into a bogger. I cant find anything past a 9 inch lift kit for it though. Does anyone have any idea how I can get more lift than 9"?????


----------



## BleedMud (Aug 15, 2015)

one day I will build me that dream bogger....


----------

